#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: موقع بالا آمدن ویندوز xp این پیغام رو میده

## touch

*با درود
با بالا آمدن ویندوز xp این پیغام رومیده که در عکس زیر قرار دادم
علت این پیغام چی هست ممنون
*xp.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

هاردت بد سکتور داره،روی همون پارتیشن محیط ویندوز راست کلیک کن و از زبانه tools گزینه checknow ودوتاتیک رو بذارو استارت بزن،این عمل تا حدودی بدسکتورگیری میکند،اگر عمل نکرد باید برین سراغ نرم افزارهای مرتبط مثل hddregenrator یا هم l.l.f مراجعه کنید

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*touch*

----------


## erfanjon74

دوست عزیز
یکبار بذار این چک دیسک انجام شه ... اگر دیگه نیامد که مشکلات هاردت برطرف شده توسط سیستم عامل
اگر نه که یه ویندوز بریزید- باز هم جواب نداد برید سراغ برنامه HDD generetor بررای رفع بد سکتور

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*touch*

----------

